# Vikes schedule



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As expected......the Vikes will open the NFL season thursday night Sept 9 at New Orleans.they will play Thursday,1 Sunday night game and 2 Monday night games.The 1 Sunday night game is against the stinkin' Pukers at Lambeau.

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/interactive#/team=MIN


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks to be a pretty tough schedule right now anyways.

I got them going 11-5 with 7 straight wins to end the season. That's with Favre, without they would probably be lucky to break even.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It does look like a tough schedule on paper, that's what happens when you make the NFC Champ. game,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There schedule is right in the middle....15th toughest.

Vikes signed Lito Sheppard today.Wonder if that changes their draft strategy of possibly drafting a CB.

will the take Tebow???? :huh:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

KEN W said:


> will the take Tebow???? :huh:


I HOPE NOT!

They need another offensive lineman or safety at 30.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They will take Jimmy Claussen if he slides that far.....otherwise Pouncy


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like the Vikes are not interested in Clauson. Either that or they figured they would be able to get him at 34 anyway. I really can't understand why he has fallen so far, has to just be his cocky attitude. I mean the guy had great numbers at ND even without a great line and running game, and their defense was the reason they lossed so many games. He has the physical tools, makes all of the throws required at the pro level and came from a pro style west coast offense. I say pick him and if he screws up you can always trade him like Denver did with Cutler. They really need to start looking to the future cause they have noone when Favre does retire. Yes, T-jack is noone!

There are not a whole lot of needs for the Vikes right now anyway. Safety, defensive tackle, offensive line, maybe another back, and they have I think 8 picks now. Why not take a chance on a kid who could be your franchise quarterback of the future?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's either Clausen or McCoy,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They need to make some picks now.....no more trading down.Why have 10-12 picks if they are all in the bottom rounds where they will get cut anyway.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

9manfan said:


> It's either Clausen or McCoy,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'd rather have Clausen, he came from a college that uses the same basic offense. McCoy is too small if you ask me, and he's coming from a spread offense. Can he adjust to the Vikes offense and playing under center, can he see and make passes over a pro line, I don't know, I guess he could spend this year playing third string and hopefully be ready in a year or 2. Doesn't sound like they are too interested in a QB this year, maybe they are looking ahead to next years draft which is supposed to be pretty good for QB's.



KEN W said:


> They need to make some picks now.....no more trading down.Why have 10-12 picks if they are all in the bottom rounds where they will get cut anyway.


I agree, but if they think their guys will keep falling they may as well get more picks. I would rather see them getting higher picks for future drafts though. Most teams are built from rounds 3-6. Round 1 and 2 is where the stars are supposed to be, round 7 and undraftees are long shots. Although Kurt Warner, John Randle, etc. turned out pretty good long shots! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well....they actually picked.....Cook a CB from Virginia and traded up to take Gerhart a RB from Stanford.Done for the night.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Judging from the Queens draft, they must be thinking Brent will be back. :withstupid: If he is, then I'll give them a B to a C. Otherwise your draft really sucked. oke: :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> Judging from the Queens draft, they must be thinking Brent will be back. :withstupid: If he is, then I'll give them a B to a C. Otherwise your draft really sucked. oke: :laugh:


The Vikes are going into the season with the same starters.They only needed some backups except for maybe CB.It only sucks to be a Pukes fan.Draft or no draft.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I would give it a C at this point, but who knows right now, give it a few years and they all may be stars or not even on the team. I'm disappointed that they did not take a QB, either Clausen or McCoy, for the future. Gerhart could be a great pick, but like I said, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I would give it a C at this point, but who knows right now, give it a few years and they all may be stars or not even on the team. I'm disappointed that they did not take a QB, either Clausen or McCoy, for the future. Gerhart could be a great pick, but like I said, we'll have to wait and see.


I think Gerhart was a good pick also, the man can run through people and he doesn't fumble,,, :beer: ,,,


----------

